# Weather



## bryon Taylor (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi cyprus
On my thread last week stated about our indian summer we were enjoying, wll thats gone and done one like siberia at the moment brrrr kep looking at my speedos ready for curium beach in about 3 months
Bryon


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Bryon 

has no one told you speedos are banned !!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I thought they were just outdated!


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh Dear..........,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lynno said:


> Oh Dear..........,


I quite liked the original "ah bless" which you deleted


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

I did too just could not get the smiley right, still learning how to post :0


----------



## bryon Taylor (Mar 16, 2009)

*speedos*



Lynno said:


> Hi Bryon
> Hi LYNNO
> has no one told you speedos are banned !!


why ban goggles ???? 

BRYON


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

bryon Taylor said:


> why ban goggles ????
> 
> BRYON


nice one !!


----------

